# SVO Interior is done!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I decided to work from the inside out on my 1/24 Mustang SVO, and have now finished the interior! I wish that the kit had better detailed door panels, but other than that, it’s not a bad “bucket” for a model car; it’s definitely worlds better that most Tamiya 1/24 cars. 

One thing I loved was that even though there is nothing but grey in the interior (it was the 80’s after all!), the shots that I could find on the ‘net of these things showed a lot of different tones of grey, especially in the cloth interior. 

The kit is starting to roll along now, so check out the interior below! Feel free to give me any feedback, too, as always!

* http://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/2014/06/06/svo-update-1-the-front-office/*


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Lookin' good as always Faust!

Hey, further down the page there's a member looking to commission a build of an AMC Gremlin, and I thought of you immediately! Check it out...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=417437


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks, man!

I took a look at that Gremlin post. 

Good eyes, and thanks for the heads up. I do have that kit, so it is within the realm of possibility. Of course, these things always take me a while...


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Looks good - just like I remember those


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

That looks GREAT! I love how the dash turned out. where do you get the decals for the gauges?


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

The decals for the gauges came with the kit! There are decals for some of the underhood warnings and filler caps, too. That's one great thing about this kit being the reissue; they've gone all out on giving great decals!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Faust,
Thanks for that! Do you know of a place decals can be bought for such that the kit never came with any? 

NOT replacements, now, I have some kits that were never sold with decals, and I just happen to get one missing them, I'm talking about the cars were made as a model and the decals in the kit are very limited and do not have "gauge" decals to "detail the dash up a bit better, so I'm looking for aftermarket decals....I guess is how to say what I'm asking. know of any?

But your right! They did go all out on that reissue! NICE!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I have no idea if there even are such things as "aftermarket gauge decals". 

IF you can find a good illustration of the gauges, and you have a good skill with Photoshop or some other program, you might be able to make your own.

However, I don't know if that would work.

I'm sorry I can't be more helplful. This is the first kit I've had with gauge decals! They do rock though.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

RATZ! You know, I'm a model railroader and I am surprised at how much is offered from that hobby to this one! I mean you can get anything in the model railroad hobby but damn model cars and trucks your lucky to find a different decal stripe color to fit a 70 Dodge Challenger to be other then white, red, or black!!!!

Maybe I ought to look into getting a half ways decent printer.....


----------

